# Brazilian Jiu Jutsu or Muay Thai?



## Kenshi

Information About Me:

Height: 5"7
Weight: 120
Age: 15

------------------

Now, I was wondering if I should do Brazilian Jiu Jutsu or Muay Thai and why? I want to be able to defend myself against anyone (weather they're 5" or 6"5).

I also have the option of doing both, but that would mean I would put my 50% in one and my other on the other (Instead of putting my 100% on one of them)

So Muay Thai or BJJ or even BOTH...?


----------



## No_Mercy

I think what you're looking for is the school of Bas Rutten. Otherwise both are equally important.


----------



## SM33

For MMA you'll need both. A competent self defense school incorporates everything, to the point that self defense _is_ the discipline, not Jiu Jitsu or boxing or anything else in particular.


----------



## Joabbuac

Self defense classes are all bullshit, avoid them. Learn how to fight properly against other fighers. 

Best form of self defense is that complete calmness under pressure that comes with the confidence and knowledge that if things kick off you will be fine. Self defense classes give you no reason to believe anything they teach will actually work in a fight, while a proper fighting gym will show you through sparring what works and teach out how to apply it while under threat.


----------

